
AirPod earphones for iPhone 7 prompt choking fears - tekheletknight
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/09/08/airpod-earphones-for-iphone-7-prompt-choking-fears/
======
Bino
meh, link submission failure, we don't have a telegraph.co.uk account

